# noob-arctic ice



## littlewing (Jul 5, 2009)

just joined this site, just about to start my first grow, 1 month ago i knew nothing bout growing now thanks to this site ive got most my info and im ready for off.
hope all u experienced growers are guna get me through this then maybe soon i can pass on my knoledge to new comers.
just waiting for my clones of arctic ice anyone know anything of this strain, any info would be good, first of all is it good for a begginer


----------



## Boneman (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## grow space (Jul 6, 2009)

hello and welcome brother.


----------

